# economical tweezers/scissors?



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

looking for some curved scissors and straight tweezers, around 18". any ideas.. i checked ebay and there are some, but over priced imo. few reptile sites have them, but i don't trust every online store, so...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Big Als has them both for under 10$. Not high quality, but they do cut and hold things.

Fluval and Underwater treasures are the brands carried at big als.


----------

